# Looking for coach in/around NH....



## idyll (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi-

I recently picked up a bow again after about 25 years. Shot Freestyle in a few tourneys in Mass, and I recently picked up an Olympic style recurve. I'd like to find a coach within 1 or 2 hours of Hanover, NH for a couple sessions a month. 

At first I'm looking to get a solid foundation with both compound and recurve. Once I'm comfortable and competent with both I'd like to pursue one of them more seriously to compete. 

If you're a couch or know of one that could help me out, please send me a pm with contact information.


----------



## idyll (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi-

I recently picked up a bow again after about 25 years. Shot FITA compound in a few tourneys in Mass, and I recently picked up an Olympic style recurve. I'd like to find a coach within 1 or 2 hours of Hanover, NH for a couple sessions a month. 

At first I'm looking to get a solid foundation with both compound and recurve. Once I'm comfortable and competent with both I'd like to pursue one of them more seriously to compete. 

If you're a coach or know of one that could help me out, please send me a pm with contact information.

Thanks,

Jon


----------

